# Poppy



## Flossiemac (Sep 4, 2010)

HI All
New to the forum  Have a 9 week old Springer/Cocker Spaniel called Poppy, I never thought looking after a puppy could be so much hard work !! Luckily she sleeps well at night, just need to crack the biting, chewing, housetraining, chasing the rabbit, eating my plants, hanging off my trouser legs ...... then we'll have the perfect puppy :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

poppys absolutely gorgeous, lucky you. have fun, they soon grow up.
michelle xx


----------



## Flossiemac (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Michelle
Thanks, she is beautiful  a bit of a handful at the moment, but a pleasure


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

just make sure she knows whos boss. thats you of course.
one word commands like no, sit, down, and she will soon learn.
good luck, im envious. id love a pup.
michelle xx


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

Flossiemac said:


> HI All
> New to the forum  Have a 9 week old Springer/Cocker Spaniel called Poppy, I never thought looking after a puppy could be so much hard work !! Luckily she sleeps well at night, just need to crack the biting, chewing, housetraining, chasing the rabbit, eating my plants, hanging off my trouser legs ...... then we'll have the perfect puppy :thumbup:


the joys of puppyhood :lol::lol::lol:
poppy is gorgeous x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my, look at that sweet and innocent face, congratulations!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww gorgeous girl :thumbup:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Cute dog love spaniels always wanted one but have GSD's


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Awwww shes gorgeous, a really lovely little face 

Spaniels are great, our springer Tilly was just like Poppy when we first got her, shes calmed down alot and is much easier now!

Enjoy her :thumbup:


----------



## Flossiemac (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments  Poppy has been with us for 2 1/2 weeks now and is an absolute joy. She's full of beans in the day and luckily I'm at home all day with her, at night she's very chilled and relaxed and normally goes into her cage to sleep about 10.30 and doesn't wake until she hears us get up !


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Flossiemac, I also have a 9 wk old cocker/springer He was also into our plants was driving my OH mad.. Thankfully that seems to have calmed right down now lol


----------



## Flossiemac (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Zoe, I know what you mean about the plants ! Thankfully Poppy has also calmed down a bit now


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats great news, Arnt they clever little pups? Just amazes me and makes me laugh everyday.


----------



## chis (Sep 2, 2010)

AWWW she is adorable enjoy her they grow up far to quickly


----------



## Charlottex (Jul 15, 2010)

That pic bought back memories of Hendrix as a puppy! Absolutely beautiful


----------

